# Yeast problem



## esther (Aug 29, 2003)

okay, yeast makes me NERVOUS  !
so, ive just left my bread (whole wheat honey almond) for its first rise.
whenever i do the bit, where you leave the yeast to foam, i always get worried. i dissolved the yeast in water and added honey and left it. i know the yeast i was using (dry, kept in freezer) is still active, but the foam was so minimal, i wasnt sure it was there. so then, i tested the yeast, just to make sure, in another bowl. that frothed well, proving that the yeast was good. so i used the first yeast i activated, even though the froth was minimal, bc i knew that the yeast was good.
so now its sitting on the window sill...i feel a sense of impending doom. its like the doughs judgement day. anyway, i just hope it works!


----------



## esther (Aug 29, 2003)

done! the bread is in the oven! yay! i'm so happy. it rose nicely so i was really releived. phew. 
anyway, so its looking really nice. i did 5 loaves, each one a different braid. at two o'clock in the morning at the bakery, the guy working there taught me a new one, a braid with two parts. but i think he was only trying to hit on me. haha, these israel men...
so i did a six-part braid, which is my pride and joy and looks so pretty. and then some regualar braids, one of which i put into a ring.
then i egged them and put slice almonds all over the top.
should be good...


----------



## oldcoot (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, Esther - when you do something, you really go for it, don't you?  Five loaves the first time out?  Wow!  And braided yet!!  I am impressed!

If you have digital camera, take pics and post 'em here.  I'd enjoy seeing the results of your efforts.

A for yeast, I use Fleischmann's Rapid Rise - you get good results with only one rising, and it keeps fine at room temp.  Possibly the reason yours didn't foam up as much as you'd like is due to having been refrigerated - takes a while for it to warm up and get going.


----------



## spearmint45 (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeast...such a wonderful thing!

Ok, here's the skivvy on it...

Active Dry Yeast - Use water with a temperature between 110-115 degrees F to proof the yeast (unless you're an advanced baker, then figure in dough temp, room temp, water temp, relative humidity, mixer temp, etc...yikes!)  The temperature of the water is critical because if it's too hot, the yeast will die; if it's too cold, the yeast won't activate.  Don't have an instant read thermometer? 110-115 deg. F is slightly warm to the touch (just above body temperature).  Proof the yeast for no more than 10-15 minutes, otherwise you'll loose leavening power (or to be more technical, the yeast will produce more CO2 and alcohol while it's proofing, eating away at all that yummy sugar and starch, and eventually the excess alcohol that it produces will kill the yeast off completely.)

Or to make things easier for yourself, use Instant Dry Yeast...just throw it in with the dry ingredients and mix normally.  No proofing needed! 

Happy Baking!


----------

